# What rabbit hutches have you got?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I know what hutch I'm going to get for my rabbits, I'm just interested to see what hutches other people have. Sorry to be nosey :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have the 3 tier version of this
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret Hutch 103 on eBay (end time 05-Feb-11 14:17:50 GMT)










2 5ft x 2ft, no idea on brands you would have to ask bernie cuz she loves me :lol:

can see one of them here, excuse the poor pic, thats when i had just built it









and my 5ft x 2ft primrose cottage that i use as a quarantine hutch (pictured on top)

and a 5ft x 3ft hutch, that i will be scrapping soon, dont have any pics of it uploaded or on here though

all apart from the quarantine have attached runs


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

We make our cages instead. I intend to make a new bigger one for when my 2 rabbits are bonded as my 2nd rabbit Pomme is just in an animal pen for now (a large square forgot the measurements.)

I Intend to make one again for my degus too actually after learning the do's and don'ts of last time - same for the rabbit cage actually we learnt a lot from it so next time we can improve.

I have a lot of work to do this year I think. :scared:
I am never satisfied .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My rabbits are indoor rabbits and have a room to play in, but when its bed time they are in 2 thistle hall hutches from pets at home. Once all four rabbits are bonded the hutches will be put together and adapted to make one large hutch


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

6x4 pen someone built for me. But he's an indoor bunny


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

When Rini's home is completed it'll be 4 levels, 3 being 1800mmx600mm and the top floor being 900mmx600mm. It's only half that at the moment but I've bought the second half, just need to build it lol.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

This is mine....







...Well technically not a hutch but I felt left out! Hutches dont work when you have a group of 6 including 2-3 giants!
But these are hutches 
This one is 6ft x 2ft x 2ft. But I did make it so I could put a divider in if there is ever a problem with guinea's. When divided its a 3.5ft and a 2.5ft.








This one is 6ft x 1.5ft x 2ft. 








Both used for guinea pigs 

I make all my own hutches, I can have the size I want, they tend to last longer and they are normally cheaper.

*Heidi*


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine have a wendy house.










the most important thing is a good solid run that they can have access too all the time


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine have one of the double hutches from ebay. It's RUBBISH and I would really recommend you avoid any of the CumfyPets hutches.

032 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

My pigs have a Lavender Lodge

034 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

My single pig has this









It's 3.5ft so its okay...but he will be getting a bigger hutch as soon as I get my hands on my sisters bank card  She hates parting with cash!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

but they are going outside if they dont quit chewing the paint


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Louise_81 said:


>


Wow That looks fantastic! Its great looking at all your hutches and runs you have given me lots of ideas for my new enclosure which OH is planning for me!
I am collecting the slabs tonight for the floor for easy cleaning!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> but they are going outside if they dont quit chewing the paint


Are those naughty lil buns still redecorating!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Are those naughty lil buns still redecorating!


yes  :lol: but was told to get a salt lick maybe they are lacking something in there (her actually) diet so am trying that


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

My 2 (soon to be 3) have a converted 8x6 shed with attached 6 1/2 x 5 1/2run. (roughly as I've forgotten dimensions of run) I have wire in part of the shed and a wee trap door to run. I have a 1/2 and 1/2 door and two shelfs for them to jump onto.
I love your set-up Louise. I was looking at something similar on ebay but they wouldn't send to N.I


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My bunningham palace made from recycled old shed and rabbit runs mainly 









in the summer.... they have deep straw in the winter


----------

